# Blown out gear shifter light bulb



## jiciftw (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi everyone, i would like to know where i can find a replacement gear shifter light bulb for my 2013 nissan sentra. I tried searching on the internet but i didn't found anything  all the bulbs are look alike and i even asked some parts website customer support (like partsavatar.ca) and they said they don't have that in stock (which i doubt honestly).. If someone knows a part number for this or can give me a link to see what it looks like i will be very happy. Thank you !


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Look it up in the schematics for your model at PartSouq. Otherwise, just remove your console to get at it and bring the bulb to any auto parts store and they will be able to match it. I think you can access the service manual for your car at Nico forums and it will instruct you on how to undo the trim surrounding the shift lever.Good luck with it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

According to the Nissan part catalog, it's Nissan # 26261-1HK4A and lists for about $18. At that price, I wouldn't be surprised if it's an LED.


----------

